# Hunting bands



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

Now my aim has been perfected, thanks to tree fork, I would like to start getting rid of some pesky crows that never give me or any body else any peace at my place. But I don't think one layer of theraband gold is powerful enough to kill a crow. Does any body know where I could get some powerfull hunting bands without having to pay 17 dollars shipping from the USA. Or if anybody has a spare set I would be willing to trade the natural fork bb shooter I am currently working on for a set. 
Thanks guys
Jako


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

For longish draws your local regular oversized office rubber bands will do fine. from google, link 

I've shot crows with similar bands no problem. Getting close to them is a different story.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I use office bands MOST of the time. And Ive Killed a crow in my yard with single theraband gold with a rock..

Just go for the head and you'll be fine, Just avoid Body shots.

SMS


----------

